#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Well planning

## juliancho_gp

Hello, 



I am not new at the forum but still haven't post anything, I've just finished a postgraduate study at Buenos Aires in Petroleum. Right now I'm interested about well planning, can you help me with some information? like bibliography, papers or documents that help me introduce to this area. (haven't found any info in other threads yet)

thanks for your helpSee More: Well planning

----------


## reservoirengineer

You are at the wrong forum. Correct forum is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 







> Hello, 
> 
> I am not new at the forum but still haven't post anything, I've just finished a postgraduate study at Buenos Aires in Petroleum. Right now I'm interested about well planning, can you help me with some information? like bibliography, papers or documents that help me introduce to this area. (haven't found any info in other threads yet)
> 
> thanks for your help

----------

